# Poacher Update...Busted!



## kmarv (Mar 25, 2006)

Why would you post the pic on Facebook? Game Warden got all four of them...


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Lol unbelievable!!!!


----------



## TAILCHASER76 (Sep 10, 2013)

*poachers*

Awesome !!!:texasflag


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow! Good ole Facebook strikes again.


----------



## thomas78 (Nov 10, 2008)

LOL!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice work! Brett


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

That makes my day. They need to pay up for their sins in every way possible and then they need to meet bubba in jail. cool beans!!


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

That is awesome!!!!


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

Awesome man!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Heck yeah!


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

Awesome. Derp per durrr- dumba*s


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Good!!! What a bunch of big ol' dummies!!


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 26, 2012)

I was wondering what went with those guys 


Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

So where any of the guesses on the board right? Two where guiding while two were hunting etc? Or was this just 4 idiot's out poaching? Locals from the area or cousins to Rusty?


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

Cmon Kmarv.....you know Rusty busted all of em by himself......

glad they all got caught.... keep us updated on the charges and the outcome...


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

Haha, that's classic.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

That is awesome!


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

Way to go! Congratulations!


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Very cool, glad the losers got nabbed!! Some people are just extra stupid and it's a wonder they even made it this far


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Where are the guys from? I hope they are not 2Coolers. :frown:


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Some people are just really stupid they get them selves caught good news.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

ROFLMAO what a bunch of freakin tools, that's teenager mistakes right there. This makes me very happy today. 

So what's the story with them, please update with their excuses and what the real story was behind why they were there.
edit: Also that Facebook pic, is that on your property as well or somewhere else?


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

A couple of real winners there. More like inbreds.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

****. They killed two. I only remember seeing one set of horns in the original thread. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Classic73Montauk (May 2, 2010)

Whats the backstory on this?


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

What a group of ********* looking hicks. 

I hear banjos by the riverbank already...


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

I hope they are hunted in jail....bunch da's


----------



## kmarv (Mar 25, 2006)

Yeah, first they kill 2 goats off his ranch illegally then take pictures of the crime on his back porch...brilliant! And put it on facebook to top it off! Cant say much right now just wanted to let everyone know my friend got justice...will keep ya posted.


----------



## Raven (Jan 22, 2009)

Great!
Throw the book at 'em.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Top of their gene pool for sure. LOL Glad ya'll got 'em


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Can't fix stupid! Glad they were caught.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Outstanding! I hate a poacher/thief. Since Aoudad are not considered game animals, I wonder if that will have any bearing on charges? Restitution? Anyone know?...... As mentioned, keep us posted of the outcome.....Caught on gamecam, blasted on 2cool, busted on f-book. I love it.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Most excellent! 

I'd like to know where they are from.

TH


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

kmarv said:


> Yeah, first they kill 2 goats off his ranch illegally then take pictures of the crime on his back porch...brilliant! And put it on facebook to top it off! Cant say much right now just wanted to let everyone know my friend got justice...will keep ya posted.


Is this for real? Is anyone really that stupid? I know, I know.....


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Lol. Nice. Freakin idiots.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

kmarv said:


> Yeah, first they kill 2 goats off his ranch illegally then take pictures of the crime on his back porch...brilliant! And put it on facebook to top it off! Cant say much right now just wanted to let everyone know my friend got justice...will keep ya posted.


Please report with full story once the investigation is closed. Love these kind of success stories.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Follow the leader straight to jail. Do not pass go, do not collect 200 dolla.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

As brazen as this is I wonder if these two guys paid for this hunt and somehow thought this was all legal. If not they are some dumbarses!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

mrau said:


> Is this for real? *Is anyone really that stupid? *I know, I know.....


Quit asking, they're reading that as a challenge now a days....I think


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Was this the group that was on camera in another thread?


----------



## hollywood800 (Jul 25, 2011)

They followed the wrong leader. Rons Rons and morons


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

How kewl is that!!!!


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Great.*

Wow. Great news. It amazes me how stupid some criminals are..


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

That's great.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Nice! To bad it wasn't a white tail they had in the picture or can you still get the felony charge against them since it wasn't deer they killed trespassing?


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

WHAT'S THE STORY HERE??? BEEN ASKED BEFORE....Is there a link...Obvious that a LOT of people know....


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

the hook said:


> WHAT'S THE STORY HERE??? BEEN ASKED BEFORE....Is there a link...Obvious that a LOT of people know....


Posted pics earlier when the "OFFENSE" happened, had quite a good thread going then after the chase was on for the culprits the post was taken down for obvious reasons....


----------



## HELOLT (Aug 1, 2013)

Great, that is what they deserve.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Definitely candidates for "Deliverance II".


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Thats great!!


----------



## hooksnrods (Sep 2, 2011)

Hell yeah!!


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

Lol!!!! This is awesome!! I remember that thread, what was the main conclusion? Craigslist guided hunts??


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Facebook hooking up Mr. Green Jeans and I like it... Bust 'em all!


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

Hope that get a good ol fashioned jail house... Bubba gunna treat em right! Great news! 


F-n-F 

Sent from my stolen iPhone 5!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Anything new you can share?


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Well, no details.... Why even bother to
Post? No link to the facebook page? No info where they were?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

bigfishtx said:


> Well, no details.... Why even bother to
> Post? No link to the facebook page? No info where they were?


He said there were legalities and other reasons he couldn't post too much info. That, as well as a good outcome, isn't good enough for you?

Â©


----------



## Xpress89 (Dec 20, 2012)

spurgersalty said:


> He said there were legalities and other reasons he couldn't post too much info. That, as well as a good outcome, isn't good enough for you?
> 
> Â©


I agree good god. Moron. Glad they got caught


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

spurgersalty said:


> He said there were legalities and other reasons he couldn't post too much info. That, as well as a good outcome, isn't good enough for you?
> 
> Â©


Didn't see that. 
Good enough.


----------



## HawgTied (Oct 8, 2012)

That makes me happy, happy, happy!


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

HAHAHAHHAHAH AWESOME NEWS!!! I knew Facebook would catch them. Even PD locally are starting to surf facebook for criminals.


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

Guy in the "follow the leader" shirt looks like his family tree might not have too many branches


----------



## FISHINFOOL87 (Jun 21, 2010)

Retards!


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

I cant believe they cleaned the animals at the camp like that....crazy!


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*facebook show your a#$*

like Rush calls it. face-book is another name for "show your a*%". that was definitely the case here.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

I was checking out the "Warden Field Notes" at lunch and thought the one at the very bottom (Work in Progress) rang a bell. Looks like they are still looking for the forth suspect. I am assuming this is dealing with this post.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/newsmedia/releases/?req=20131018a&nrtype=gwfn&nrspan=2013&nrsearch=


----------



## RockportAggie (Aug 23, 2013)

Freakin awesome.


----------



## bearwrestler (Nov 16, 2010)

*Busted*

Simular ordeal. Short version, we caught a couple of guys setting steel traps for coyotes in our club (not members) on a game cam and while in the club they took some cards out of other cameras (not to get caught) and also stole my camera for the same reason. We were able to identify them and turned into game wardens. We also looked them up on facebook and found the only game cam pic one had was from my game cam (could tell by dates and brand name) he also had other pics of ileagal game like fish, alligators and turtles. But the good one was when the game warden came to one their houses to question him he found a baby alligator in an aquarium on his front porch. Busted and I also got my game cam back. Facebook is a game wardens best friend.


----------

